# FP Ink Cartridges



## raltenhofen (Aug 12, 2009)

Tried a search to find this answer with no luck.

I lost a sale this weekend. This doctor writes all his notes with a fountain pen and claims the "standard" cartridge won't last all day for him.

Is there a larger cartridge that is available for our FPs?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 12, 2009)

The waterman cartridges are longer.  Or, you can piggyback the small cartridges so you always have a spare.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 12, 2009)

Custom make a closed end for him.  You (he) can control the length.


----------



## thefunkyP (Aug 17, 2009)

If he has a bottle of ink, he may find that the converter pumps last a little longer than the cartridges do.  Might be able to make it through the day on a single fill up and refill each night before leaving or something.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 17, 2009)

mrcook4570 said:


> The waterman cartridges are longer. Or, you can piggyback the small cartridges so you always have a spare.


 
Before buying the longer cartridges I would measure the kits involved first because it's a tight fit on some and a no-go on others.

While the Waterman and Pelikan cartridges are both 2 7/8" long, about the same length as a Schmidt converter, they are not tapered at the end like the twist mechanism of the converter so don't assume they will fit in all the kit pens.

The tapered end of the converter allows it to fit into the narrow finials of most kit pens like the Jr. Gent/Jr Statesman but the Pelikan refills aren't tapered and won't go as far into the finial causing them not to fit.

I found that the larger diameter kits like the Statesman and Emperor allow the use of the 2 7/8" Pelikan refills. They are about the same length as the Junior series but their finials don't taper as much.

I have also had the same problem with carrying spare refills inside the pen, some kits will allow it, some won't.

This is just based on my own experiences, your mileage may vary!


----------



## alphageek (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy cow thats a lot of ink!    Another possibility is to make a matching key chain (the hidden compartment kind) and he can store a spare in there.


----------



## raltenhofen (Aug 18, 2009)

*Long cartridges*

Thanks for all the responses. Looks like I need to take a trip to Officemax and get me some of them Waterman refills and see if they work in my pens!


----------

